# My friend has passed



## Geo (Jan 17, 2019)

To anyone concerned, my friend Kenneth Sizemore has been battling lung cancer, among other ailments, for the past couple of years. At one point some months ago, the doctor told him that the cancer was gone and the treatment had worked. Then three months ago, he was having some issues and when they did a new scan, the cancer had come back and was pretty much everywhere in his body. For the last three months, it seemed the treatments were doing well even though he was in constant pain. I had spent weeks at Ken's place this past summer helping him clean up and finish some projects that he had started and hadn't finished. I had grown closer to Ken and his wife Julie and consider them both as close friends. Yesterday, Julie contacted me and told me that Ken had taken a hard turn for the worse and they were giving him extra pain meds to help him sleep and the doctor told her that he may not make it through the night. He had been in the hospital all of last week because he couldn't breath well. At around 10:00 AM this morning, Ken stopped breathing. He had a DNR in place and so there was no attempt to revive him. My heart goes out to his wife Julie and Ken's three children. I hope that God can ease the pain of Ken's passing. Ken was my best friend. I will miss him greatly.


----------



## niks neims (Jan 17, 2019)

Oh man... My condolences...

3 kids... That makes it that much sadder :/... Just tell them at every opportunity what a great guy their dad was...


----------



## Lou (Jan 17, 2019)

Ken was my friend too, and I will greatly miss him. I had a great call with him last week on my way back from repping at a refinery. *I will always remember that conversation for the wisdom, compassion and the bravery he conveyed to me!!!!*

Although some people had disagreements with him, he was stand up in every interaction I ever had with him, both personally and professionally. 

I never mentioned it here on GRF but my father was diagnosed with Stage 3B adenocarcinoma of the lung this past August. In late July, I reached out to Ken because I knew Ken was battling it and at the time winning and my dad and my sisters/mom (all in healthcare) had their suspicions that my father had lung cancer. Literally the day he was diagnosed, Ken came up to talk to my dad about what to expect. Ken did this on his very limited time, on his own dime and I'm forever grateful to him and his wife for being there for our family as we deal(t) with literally the same thing. He was there to talk to my dad about every symptom and every issue he encountered. 

Myself, and especially my dad--who just took his second to last round of carbo/cisplatin/permetrexed this very morning-- are devastated. 

Rest in Peace, Ken.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 17, 2019)

To Jeff, Lou, and everyone else who considered Ken a friend, I am very sorry for your loss. Lou, I feel your current pain as well. Life is far too short. I wish all of you and your loved ones the very best.

Dave


----------



## butcher (Jan 17, 2019)

May Ken's soul rest in peace free from the pains of the world, and may God bless his family and friends.


----------



## Geo (Jan 17, 2019)

Lou, I'm so sorry that your dad has to go through this. Ken had told me about it and I wanted to tell you how sorry I was to hear that he was going through it too but I didn't want to break Ken's confidence in me as he asked me not to say anything. Both of my parents died from cancer, my mother from lung cancer and my father from prostate cancer, and I know firsthand the pain and fear we feel as we literally have to sit and watch our loved ones suffer. My heart goes out to your dad and yourself. I hope that god allows your father to recover and that you get to have many more years in his company.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 17, 2019)

I think we can all say it’s sad to hear of another friend passing, unfortunately it won’t be the last and most of us can personally associate with the the cause. May whose ever god you want to believe in bless those that suffer.


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 17, 2019)

Sorry to hear about Ken.
And here's to your Dads quick recovery Lou.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 17, 2019)

I am sorry...I liked ken! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tesaygo (Jan 17, 2019)

Condolence!


----------



## kurtak (Jan 18, 2019)

Sooooo VERY sorry to hear this Geo :!:  

Kurt


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Feel your pain. Just found out a childhood friend of mine died of cancer yesterday. That makes 4 of my childhood friends that have died from cancer. We all grew up within a block of each other. Was there something in the water? Unreal. Seems very few people die of old age anymore.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 18, 2019)

Bad news all around this week. So sorry to hear about Ken. I'm sharing in everyone's pain it sounds like. My best friend from high school was senselessly murdered Tuesday.

Here's to better days, old friends, and happier times...


----------



## Geo (Jan 18, 2019)

Thank you everyone for you condolences. It really means a lot.


----------



## saadat68 (Jan 19, 2019)

Condolence!


----------



## Shark (Jan 20, 2019)

Sorry to hear that Geo. I had the chance to sit and visit with Ken and his wife a good while back and really enjoyed it. I was still a bit under the weather then myself, and they both made my wife and I very comfortable around them. Ken was very open about the short discussion we had about refining and was a big help to me towards deciding on what items to purchase that would be the most useful for me on a small budget.


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 21, 2019)

I know i have not been on here in an immense amount of time, but anyone who truly knew Ken knew how close he and I were. I loved Ken like a father/brother, he would call me and we would spend hours discussing refining processes, then just talk about life. 

He would always make me feel like he looked up to me, but it was I who looked up to him! He was such a kind and loving friend, who thought more about others then himself. He always saw the best in people even if he disagreed with them, and he always wanted the best for them.

He was one of best men I've ever had the privilege to know and I love that man and his wife Julie (she is a gentle sweetheart) with all my heart.

I will miss you my friend, more then the chance I ever had to let you know!


----------



## Aristo (Jan 22, 2019)

Condolences to the family and friends of the late Ken.
Lou, we hope that the Good Lord gives you and your family the strength and patience to deal with your situation and there's a positive outcome. 
All the best to everyone and your families and loved ones.


----------



## blueduck (Jan 25, 2019)

May Almighty God wrap his family and friends in His arms and give to them peace and understanding in this time of sorrow allowing them to grieve and heal themselves.

Blueduck


----------

